# Outlook, best way to migrate all data to new PC



## bcachot (Apr 30, 2005)

I am building a new PC and doing a clean install rather trying replicate my existing software setups etc. What is the best way to restore all my outlook data (contacts, appointment, notes, emails etc) to a new install of outlook on a different pc?

I am using outlook 2002 btw.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Copy the current PST file to the new computer
Configure Outlook to use that PST file

To find the location of the current PST file:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/app_info/outlook_maintain.htm#location

To configure Outlook to use an existing PST file:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/app_info/outlook_xp.htm#existing_pst

Much faster than all the exporting and importing some folks do. Also gives you the opportunity to put the PST file exactly where you want.


----------



## brenth (Apr 6, 2005)

The most basic, easy way is to:

1. On the Toolbar, click file, Import and Export, Export to a file, and choose Personal File Folder (.pst).
2. On the next screen you can choose to export folders separately (if you click on Outlook Today at the top, it will export all the subfolders if you click the small "include subfolders" box near the bottom).
3. In the next window, you can browse to the location where you want to save it (desktop, thumb drive, external drive, etc.).

To get everything onto the new PC, do File, Import and Export again and choose Import from another program, then select Personal File Fodler (.pst), then browse to the location where you saved it.

It seems like a lot of steps, but it's really very easy and quick. I've done this using a 1GB memory stick and a 1GB SD flash card and it works just fine.

Hope this helps.
Brent


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Seems like a lot of steps to me too. 

Guess I figured if you already have a PST file with everything already in it, just use that PST file. No real need to export to a second one, copy it, and then import it into yet a third one.


----------



## brenth (Apr 6, 2005)

Just another option. This method actually works better for me than trying to find the right PST file. My sincere apologies if the suggestion isn't deemed helpful.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Not a problem. 

If you don't know how to find the PST file directly, it's easy:

1. In Outlook, use the Folder View 
2. Right click on Personal Folder at the top 
3. Select Properties for Personal Folder 
4. Click on the Advanced button 

With Outlook2002 and 2003 you can also go into the Mail icon in the Control Panel, click on the Data Files button and look at it there. 

Sure beats trying to search or guess for the right one. It will also show if there are multiple files as well. Sometimes this can be the case is people have archived to several PST files.


----------

